# Easter rally in Cornwall 2011?



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi all 

Would anyone be intrested in coming down to Cornwall for Easter next year?

We have been offered the site that we had a rally at this year, Wheal rose at Scorrier. It has hook ups, showers, loos, and a games room that we can have a get togther in. The site is within easy reach of good walks, nice beaches, several pubs and close to bus route. We would need at least 10 vans and once we have an idea of interest the owner will work out a good price for us.

Hopefully as Easter is later this year we may even get sun :roll: Once I get an idea of numbers I will get the rally listed. lin.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi Lins might be - not sure when we are launching the boat yet (Mylor) but it could just tie in..


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Lins, we would be interested is that the Wheal Rose site? See you around Chas and Jayne = Tilly and Smiffy.


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi chas and jane yes it is where we were this year.Hope you and the doggys are all well.lin


----------



## KENNYJAY (Mar 14, 2008)

*easter meet*

hi lins hope you are well now , Rhona has just had her hip replaced and is getting better by the day .the easter meet sounds great and would love to be there , best wishes ken rhona


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep we'll be happy to come along as well..... Hi Ken we did not understand that Rhona had this op wish her well and a speedy recovery.... Clive & Di


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Oh yes sounds great cheers Lin.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

http://www.whealrosecaravanpark.co.uk/ and its redruth I'll have to contact NASA to get us there  well only get there say around 23:00 hope thats going to be ok if it goes ahead...


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

clive1821 said:


> http://www.whealrosecaravanpark.co.uk/ and its redruth I'll have to contact NASA to get us there  well only get there say around 23:00 hope thats going to be ok if it goes ahead...


Hi Clive,

Yes that is the site, as for 23 hrs .............? have to wait for the boss to confirm :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

hi to ken and rhona,hope you are well rhona following your opp.I am waiting to go any day to have my left hip resurfaced.It will be great to see you at easter.regards lin and pete.


----------



## lecky7 (May 29, 2005)

*Cornish Rally at Easter*

Yes we would be interested


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi lin, yes please , put us down for that, but will see you loooooooooooong before then :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Curlyboy


----------



## HarleyBiker (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi,

And another! Yes we'd be interested.

Toni and John.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

HarleyBiker said:


> Hi,
> 
> And another! Yes we'd be interested.
> 
> Toni and John.


Hi Toni and John,

How long is your RV ?


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Yes, would be interested. Never rallied with MHF before. Dates have always been wrong or too far to travel.


----------



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

hi lin put us down ,speak to you after the weekend , we are off to newcastle for weekend, hope we get snow


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Would have really like to be there, but we will most probably be in, or heading towards, Spain.

I shall miss the punch and the rain :lol:


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi Lins,
Def interested. would be arriving T
thurs 21 Apr departing tues 26 Apr. EHU required. Nice to be retired  

Ian


----------



## Woofer (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi Lin, Easter Rally sounds like a great idea, count us in. Look forward to it.
Pete & Maur, not forgetting Dax & Leia.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi all,

We have now listed this rally on the rally page.

Cheers C&S


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

As steve has said rally is now listed,so everone who has exspressed and interest can add your names on to the rally attendees.lin.


----------

